# Bugsy: the life of a bunny :)



## madisonl702 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi! Bugsy here! I jus wanted to say my story. I got caught by a hoomin! My granbunnies told me dat their mombunnies and dadbunnies got tooken care of by hoomins. But dey escaped to live in da big world and dey bred and bred until me! I was scared of my hoomin at first, but their food was so good! Ya see, I couldn't eat it unless it was from their paws. I love my hoomin now! We have been together for a hole month! Been the best of life. Well, my hoomin wants to talk now. Geez, they take all the tention!!

Love,
Mr. Bugsy







Hey, it's Madison! I wanted to start a blog for Bugsy. My cute little man made me promise to put up pics and not talk too much. So, here's Bugsy Bunny!!

Bye Bye Butterfly,
Madison


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 14, 2014)

What a cute little face!!!!!


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks! Pictures don't do me justice dou.

Bugsy


----------



## lovelops (Nov 14, 2014)

What a cutie!!!!!


Vanessa


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 15, 2014)

Your a cute bunny!


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, everybunny is.

Bugsy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 16, 2014)

madisonl702 said:


> Well, everybunny is.
> 
> Bugsy



Trix here-

I get that A LOT.

he heh heh


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bugsy is officially awesome!!!!


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yous guys shud put up pics of how hansome and pretty you are. Bunnies rule! We gots to be extra cute so the slaves *ahem* hoomins gives us extra head rubbins. Chrismas is comin up! Do yous guys get anythings? I don't know what's to expects. I never hads a Chrismas yet. What's 'Thanksgivings'? My slaves *ahem* hoomins says the meats is really good. Are they gonna eat me? They says somethings bout turkey, ham and chicken. Is thats a nother words for bunnies? I've never smelt any rabbitz on my hoomin, except me. Do yous guys know somebunny who gots eaten? I hopes not. I doubts my hoomin will eat me. She is my slave after all. I gots a new toy yesterdays! Hoomin calls it a emty ribbon rolls. They're funs!! Yous gets hay in its!! Well, got to hop. I wishes yous guys lots of head rubbins!!

Lots of licks,rubbins and love. All from,
Bugsy



P.S. Trix, makes sures you send pics, k?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's me: How did I gwt up side down?!?


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't knows, but my hoomin says yous very cute. She says dat she has Dutches outside dat wook just like that! I'm even getting a new friends! Hoomin says that shes is a jersey wooly. If she takes all the tention, I'll send her back to jersey! Mommy says tp sat she doesn't know if the jersey wooly wills be inside tho. She says she don't have the room.

Bugsy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 17, 2014)

Bugsy-

Trix here. Watch out for those Jersey bunnies- Dumpy says most people from Jersey are in the Mafia*, I wonder if that means bunnies, too? Be careful!!!


* just a joke!


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 18, 2014)

Trix- 
I'lls be careful!! Mama says she wooks like a sheeps! What's a sheeps? I also tried a new treat yesterdays! Mama calls it a dehydrated cranberries. She dropped one on da floor and gaves it to me!!

Bugsy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sheeps are strange, big, fuzzy animals. Dumpy used to tell sheep jokes when he was back home.

Dehydrated cranboobies are awesome!!!!!!


----------

